# Eurokracy 2016 Show & Shine Judge | David Kennedy, Performance VW



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Register your car now – http://ShowShine.Eurokracy.com*

Performance VW Magazine’s Deputy Editor, David Kennedy, will be flying over to Montreal, Canada to guest judge the 2016 Eurokracy Show & Shine competition.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

I've tried to register but keep having an issue with uploading images. I pick images but it keeps saying choose file.
Any idea how to get around this?
Can I email everything?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

StateSideS3 said:


> I've tried to register but keep having an issue with uploading images. I pick images but it keeps saying choose file.
> Any idea how to get around this?
> Can I email everything?




Please send it via email to ShowShine @ Eurokracy.com

Thanks!


----------



## AdamChandler (Apr 16, 2015)

Who won?


----------

